# Western 7.5 uni mount sits crooked on ground.



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought this used western 7'6" standard uni mount over the summer for a truck of mine. Started going over to get it ready for winter. When it's mounted on the truck and the blade is straight it sits flush on the ground. When you angle it left the passenger side sits on the ground and the driver side is off the ground. Just the opposite when angled right: driver side sits on ground passenger side in the air. I would say 1-1/2"-2" off the ground.

When I was going over it I saw the A arm was bent slightly. So I just replaced it with a new one. Still not sitting right.

I loosened all bolts, springs etc and makes no difference.

The truck mount is also brand new since it didn't come with one.

Before ordering a new quadrant is there something I'm missing to check for????

The blade appears to have no bends in it.

The quadrant has been welded on before.

Angled Right:



Angled Left:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Jyst outta wonder. What happens when you put the cutting edge on it?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

well this plow had a rubber cutting edge on it when I bought it. I have not put the steel cutting edge back on yet because I was going to put a second coat of paint on the plow. You would think the blade would give the truest reading ,right?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

what I don't get is if something is twisted it would be really bad one way but not the other.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well before going to the extreme, I'd put the blade on and see what happens


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;1660377 said:


> what I don't get is if something is twisted it would be really bad one way but not the other.


If the a-frame is to high or low, you would get that.

Looks like the edge was ran down abit to much.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I put the cutting edge on and at first it looked good. but after starting to tighten up the a-arm pivot bolt ,the two springs and the 2 bolts that attach the blade it got worse. Still way better but it seems like the high end of the blade is spring loaded. The high end can be lifted off the ground with your fingers.

The mounting pins where the truck mount is at 9-1/2".


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for grins can you shoot a couple of pics at the backside of the plow with the springs and aframe and dframe and tk mounting? Might be better with the visuals


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,,,,try this. what happens when you push dwn on the lift ram and get tension off the chain?
was the lift chain always in front of the d-frame? I have never seen that before.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Every time I lowered it I push down on the ram. Made no difference. Funny you mention the chain. That's were it was when I bought it. I was looking at other pics of plows I've owned and they were mounted at the other spot. Thought about moving it but doesn't seem it would make a difference since I relieved the tension each time while testing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. That was my last thought. Dang. Got me on this one


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

dieselss;1661284 said:


> ok,,,,,try this. what happens when you push dwn on the lift ram and get tension off the chain?
> was the lift chain always in front of the d-frame? I have never seen that before.


The Pro a-frame uses a bolt and nut horizontal on a-frame.

Standard plows use the u-bolt design located just in front of the quadrant hoop
like in the picture.

Judging by your picture, your a-frame looks straight and a fairly level height.
My guess is bent quadrant. The standard quadrant is not nearly as strong as the standard poly quadrant, which you can use if you do some slight mods.

Good luck,

SPW Tech

www.snowplowpartswarehouse.com


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Been so busy with landscaping, finally looking at it again.

SPW: What's your cost on a poly and/or steel quadrant + shipping to 15146

I mounted this plow on my other truck and it's the same. So it's in the plow somewhere.

Picture of quadrant:


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

""SPW: What's your cost on a poly and/or steel quadrant + shipping to 15146""

quadrant for steel blade: 359.07

quadrant for poly plow : 352.69

i will get a shipping quote for you in a.m., send you a private message.

Thanks
SPW

www.snowplowpartswarehouse.com


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

So I received my poly quadrant from SPW and installed. That was my problem.
Thanks for the help.


----------

